# poppy not happy



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

hi 

just a bit of advice i have been checking her daily and she is not that keen today hasn't eatern much and spent most of theday under the bed she has just let me feel the babies and i noticed that her bits wern't that clean so i went to wipe her and she did not like that at first she was ok then she went really wierd. She has not done that before now she has gone under the bed again. Her tum has dropped and is harder than before but she isn't herself the babies are fine i have felt them move. Is this anything to look forward to is this pre-labour or not. I look forward to some help

xx


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

anybody out there with any advise


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Looks like it will be soon!


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oooh good luck! sounds like she is ready. Will be thinking of you, please keep us updated.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

heres hoping i am so excited, the last time i was this excited was when i was having my babys.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

ruthmcnally said:


> heres hoping i am so excited, the last time i was this excited was when i was having my babys.


aww...... anything new? my worry is she has them when im asleep and has to go through it on her own!


----------



## Catzlover (Jan 2, 2009)

Sounds like she's ready. Anything happening yet?


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

well nothing last nite she had a very wierd nite she was running around like a posessed cat. She is really big and cant be bother to move during the day yet she found enough last nite.

ill keep you all posted

thank you


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

AWWW Can't wait to see pics, I just love kittens, I only have a couple of weeks left for mine


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh i thought she would have had them by now. will check back later.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

what is happening with poppy?


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

hi 

today she hasn't eatern much and she can't be bothered. She is sitting on my knee at the moment and i can feel the little ones moving on my leg. Yesturday i was checking to make sure that she was clean and her bits looked yucky so i wiped her down and tonite she is the same im not going to touth her as she tried to bite my hand off yesturday she was not happy i have tried but i think that she would bite me. Apart from that any noise and im awake its killing me my husbands works nites so i have the kids during the day and the nite, so at the moment im tierd. I'm hoping that it won't be long. You all have been great and i don't know what i would have done without you all, you all deserve a big thank you.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

ok still nothing she is very agitated tonite and can't seem to get comfortable, which is driving me mad because i try to keep an eye out where she is going. She has been in every room upstairs i think it is going to be another long nite so i am going to watch three men and a baby on gold +1 and hope that the end is near

here she come again looks at me turns round and carrys on.

Ill keep you informed 

ruth

xx


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

omg she cant be bothered to move all day ive turned the bedroom light off and she has starting chasing a moth around the bedroom, she nearly fell of the chesterdrawers, i dont know how she managed to get up the they must be at least 41/2 feet tall. I think that she has been kidding me on she just fat with the amount that she has been eating and shes just kidding me on.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

she must be driving you ut:ut:

I would keep the upstairs bedroom doors shut so she will have to go downstairs if you have a box, really sounds like she is near I hope she is not too long.


----------



## Catzlover (Jan 2, 2009)

Hopefully she's started having them by now. 

Any updates?


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

good morning

yet another semi quite nite nothing happened. Just the waiting game, even my eldest is going mad. She has come down ths morning eatern which is good and gone back to bed. we'll get there eventually, i read yesturday that they can have a discharge that can last from a couple of days to a week before the babies are born it is defenatley not her plug just clearish with traces of blood, it doesn't smell so she hasn't got infection. I try and clean it daily but it is very hard to get down there she goes mad with me. I had a cat years ago who had a litter, she went through none of this she got up on my knee one day and the babies started coming. I said to my husband that i would phone the vet again but as he said he has already stated she will have them whe she is ready there moving ok witch is fun to watch.

sorry again its not much fun for you all readung yet another lond thread and i do appologise but i don't know anyone who could give me good advice like you all have. Thanks again

ruth
xx:blushing:


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi there,It definatley sounds like her plug to me,the exact same thing happened to Twinkle, clear mucas, she then had her kittens an hour later, but I have heard it can take up to two days.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

she has had it for a couple of days now which is why i check her she is huge and can't seem to clean very well down there so i do it for her, well thats when she lets me


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

hi here to check on you! oh not not another night without them. hmy: it really cant be much longer.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Its hot here today and she is uncomfortable she's up and down the stairs like a yoyo, my pal just popped round 4 coffee and she can't believe that she so big. She comes to find me meows and then dissaperars again, bless her


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

when she mews at you do you follow her? is it like she wants you to go with her? if so could be she is gonna have them soon and wants her mummy


----------



## Anwen (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd keep a very close eye, the mucus is normal, but if there's a fair bit of blood, that could be a sign of infection. 
She seems to be doing all things that cats do when they're approaching labour, so if she doesn't progress within the next 4/5 days I would take her to the vet for a quick checkup. (I'm not an expert, that's just what I'd do to put my mind at ease, and she may need a hand to get things going!)
The same kind of thin happened with Pixie and her first litter, but her mucus was green and blood stained, she had an infection, but had 3 perfectly healthy kittens after a round of antibiotics! 
good luck!
xxx


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

hi

its not alot of blood if she goes for another 4/5 days i will have to put her in a buggy she gets any bigger she's going to pop. All we can do is wait

hopefully not much lnger i have had words with her this afternoon and told her hat she has to have them tonite.

xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh she sounds like a little minx lol!! this must be torture for you!! Amber better behave when its her time.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

pop pop is on the move she has just got stuck in my draw silly mare. Thats me for the nite i had words but it does'nt look like anything is going to happen so i am going to try and get a few hours sleep, i'm sure that she will let me know if she needs me

Happy kittening to all that are waiting

log back in tomorrow
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

hope you get a good sleep, sounds like you need it will check back tomorrow.


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

any news???


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

morning all

Well i had a good nights sleep, the cat no change. I'm starting to feel like a fraud. You have all been excellent and it makes a difference recieving these threads, you will all give up on me soon. Has anyone else had any kitties born last nite, it would be good to hear. Acctually just a quick question i was reading yesturday that you should always sell a kitten because if they are willing to spend money then they are likley to be a genuine person. I have always found homes for my kitties but i am not a breeder i don't think i could do what all of you do , you all deserve a medal if i was to go throught this again i don't think my nerves could handle another one. What price would you put on a normal kittie, im at a loss. i have always given them away for free which is now made me think what if i gave them to a person that looks nice but can never be sure.

I look forward to hearing you replies

thanks
ruth

xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi Ruth oh poor you, still no news. 

Im planning on selling mine for around £40 or £50 with a kitten pack, litter, tray, toys, food etc. The pet shops sell them for £60 plus. My neighbour bought one from a pet shop for £90.

I am giving one to my next door neighbour, but I know her really well and feel responsible to her, because her cat decided to disappear when she was on holiday and I was looking after it.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi

Thank you for that, i never even thought of a kitten pack . I am keeping 1 maybe 2 i'm working on the second one trying to bribe my husband. Just before we moved 4 months ago i had 3 cats and now i have only 1, Sprinkle went out 1 day and never came back. We moved and magic my boy either got hit by a car or at some poison from the neighbouring farm, found him on the patio the next morning that nearly killed me and all i have left know is my rather large fat pop pop. My having words with here last nite made no difference my husband thinks i'm going mad checking her every couple of hours and talking to her. 

Well i will update you all if i have any news but i doubt it, then again miricles do happen.

xx


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

good evening all

just a quick line i saw poppy this morning she had something to eat and wandered back up stairs to the landing. This is the strange bit she normally follows me around all day and makes alot of noise. Today nothing not even picked up her head to look at me when i stood over her to get to the loo. She popped down about an hour ago drank ate about 2 teaspoons of food and went back up stairs. The question is, is this normal, its just not her any advise.

please

ruth
xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

hi Ruth ive heard just before they go into labour they go off food, so maybe this is it? Shes maybe conserving her energy for the labour. My hubby said the same today, maybe if I walked on all fours and was covered in fur Id get some attention lol!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

ruthmcnally said:


> good evening all
> 
> just a quick line i saw poppy this morning she had something to eat and wandered back up stairs to the landing. This is the strange bit she normally follows me around all day and makes alot of noise. Today nothing not even picked up her head to look at me when i stood over her to get to the loo. She popped down about an hour ago drank ate about 2 teaspoons of food and went back up stairs. The question is, is this normal, its just not her any advise.
> 
> ...


Yes Ruth, it sounds normal. If they are large, they don't tend to go very far just before they give birth. That said, both my two acted perfectly normally until just a couple of hours before the first kitten, but then neither cat was huge.

Liz


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi

Good morning to all. We had a quite nite she came and visited me last nite said hello and went wondeing round the house. So at 11 oclock last nite i was down stairs closing all the doors, she spent the nite under the bed she has said hello this morning and back to the landing. THis is sad i get up in the morning have a cuppa and log on to here, i seem to talk/type to you all more that i do to anyone. A big thank you to all it does make a difference i think that i might have gone mad if i didn't have you all.


xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O dear, I keep looking in hoping they have arrived! When are they due? (I'm sure you have told us but it will take some searching to find out)

liz


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

I took here to the vets over a week ago and said that according to the dates she went walk about she was coming to 70 days, he checked her out said he couldn't tell and that they would come when they come, because she was still going out he can't be sure of the dates there is a certain point when the vet can't tell anymore because if her size, So any day now, its just the waiting game. The kittens are still moving and they seem fine she at the prescent is very tierd, fat and not to hungrey, she can't seem to make up her mind, i wish that she would im am so tierd, im as my husband calls it just napping just in case anything happens. She moght not need me at all but i would never forgive myself if anything happened. I will sleep again when she has them and they can't stay in there for ever. My mum said i should try her on a hot curry, a long walk and some caster oil. LOL

xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh Ruth it has to be soon, i think maybe she caught later, she cant still be pregnant otherwise can she? I think if shes going off her food now then she must be nearby.

Have you changed her food? What are you feeding her? What are you going to wean the kittens on?


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

i have been feeding her kitten food for the last month and she has been having cat milk. I know that i have got her dates wrong i just thought because she had done the vanishing act for those 2 days, that was when i thought she had been a hussey. I'm not worried she seems healthy and the vet said ahe was ok and the movement from the kitties is good. I normally wean the kittens on whiskas kitten food and milk, is this right you don't have much of a selection.

thanks

ruth
x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She can't be over 77 days, not unless something is desperately wrong and in that case the kittens would be dead and decomposing by now. It's much more likely that she was caught later, if that's possible.

Liz


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

can you remember when her nipples starting to change colour and be more prominent cos thats week 3, and then you can work out from there. it only take a minute so if shes been out any time after could have been then.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

sorry im not having a good day it was the beggining of june from what i can remeber does this help

thank you


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

well they are only pregnant for 9 weeks start to finish, and the nipples start to turn around 3 weeks, Amber was to the day for the nipple change. Amber got pregnant on 21 st June and has 2 weeks left.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

hi

Thank you for your help yesturday i wasn't to good yesturday so i have sat today and worked out that when her nipples were prominent last week june, thats when i noticed, Which means she will be due her 65 days will be this week so its just the waiting game. Thank you again with my other 2 cats i never needed to keep track they got fatter and then sat on my knee and started giving birth so this is new to me.

We have been out today and checked on her this afternoon as she was very vocal, i was checking bits to see if she had managed to wash herself went to touch her tum and she bit me the little minx so i haven't been able to check anything she is normally very good with letting me check and tidy her up if need be, but not today i will try again later.

Thank you again

ruth

xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

If it's any help, Cuba pinked up on 3rd/4th July, so six weeks from that will be this Saturday/Sunday. Your girl pinked up earlier so she must be due before the weekend.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh thats great news Ruth, just a shame you have so much worry over last week. So any day now, come on Poppy !!


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Thank you all for you help you have all been a god send these last couple of weeks, so finger crossed that it won't be long. Does anyone know what the biting is all about, i'm gobbed smacked that she bit me

ruth

xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

ruthmcnally said:


> Thank you all for you help you have all been a god send these last couple of weeks, so finger crossed that it won't be long. Does anyone know what the biting is all about, i'm gobbed smacked that she bit me


Well if it's as hot today where you are as it is here, waddling around with a tummy full of babies, I think she can be excused for being a little bit irritable  Unless she is starting to go into the very early stages of labour (which can last up to 48 hrs)?


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i cant talk for the cats as all mine have been very loving in the last stages.. all i know is when i was about to have my kids i was the wicked witch of the west ha ha so i wouldnt worry about her getting a lil grumpy although about an hour before graycie gave birth she was not a happy kitty


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Good evening

She seems to have cheered up a bit, still very vocal and doesn't know what she wants. Up and down the stairs, on the landing, on the stairs i just nearly squashed her she meowed i looked lost my footing and went flying down the stairs she just sat there and looked at me meowed and walked off. With me getting her days wrong i thought that she was big anyway and maybe had 2 in there but looking at her today maybe 3/4 there is always on hiding. I have decided to keep one maybe two all depends on my hubby. 

Heres a question for you yes another one, if im keeping one and she is still feeding kittie at what stage can i get her done is it right that she can't get done if she has milk, Nowing my luck she'll get out and she will get caught again and that is not good. You do all know that when she has them im going to be bugging you all with questions regarding all sorts of kittie questions LOL.
xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

ruthmcnally said:


> She seems to have cheered up a bit, still very vocal and doesn't know what she wants. Up and down the stairs, on the landing, on the stairs i just nearly squashed her she meowed i looked lost my footing and went flying down the stairs she just sat there and looked at me meowed and walked off.


Has she been like this for long? was she like this yesterday? If this is a change, then it sounds to me like she's thinking about getting on with the job. Hope you didn't hurt yourself on the stairs!! :lol:


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

If it was hot here today then i would have blamed it on the weather and its not so heres hoping it has been a long time coming i got her dates wrong. Falling down the stairs really hurt, 3rd time in the last 6 weeks, last time i cracked a couple of rips, but they feel fine this time, i'll let you know in the morning when i get up you always seem to hurt more the following day. Lets see what kind of night that she has she seems to be showing more interest in my bottom draw and under the bed, im going to put some suitcases under the bed. She's on the move again bless her.

xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

ruthmcnally said:


> Falling down the stairs really hurt, 3rd time in the last 6 weeks, last time i cracked a couple of rips, but they feel fine this time


Ouch!!! hmy:


> Lets see what kind of night that she has she seems to be showing more interest in my bottom draw and under the bed, im going to put some suitcases under the bed. She's on the move again bless her.


That sounds promising. Within the next 48 hrs is my guess


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

hopefully, she looks really hot and bothered bless her. Its when she looks at me and meows as if ti say help me mum.

xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

I read somewhere else tonight that just before they go into labour they are very unsettled, they sleep and then they get up and wander around, so sounds like it may be happening. Hope your not too sore tomorrow.

Dont worry ill be asking questions too. Amber went for my other cat today, so shes getting huffy now.

As for the milk question, my older cat I adopted her with her 2 6 week old kittens, and we kept one, and was a little terror and kept feeding off her, i was back and forward to the vets to get her done, and they couldnt do her cos she still had milk! so they gave us milk tablets to dry it up for her, and had to keep Felix away from her as best as possible! 

Were hoping to keep one as well so ill be in same boat as you. We will just have to make sure they dont get out again!


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

hello

i am so excited we have her first milk in. She is not leaving my side, im going shopping now but i will keep you updated.

we may have babies sooner that later

xx


----------



## andywest (Jul 21, 2008)

good luck, have been watching with interest


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

ruthmcnally said:


> hello
> 
> i am so excited we have her first milk in. She is not leaving my side, im going shopping now but i will keep you updated.
> 
> ...


she will want to go the shops with you!! what do youm mean her first milk is in? how does that work ? see im asking you questions!


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

its like watery milk which is the good bit for the kitties so now its just the waiting game she keeps giving me her tum to rub.

ill will keep you all updated

xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh bless her, so thats just oozing out then? oh this is it im sure , so excited!! way to go popppy!! hold on there ruth!!! xx


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

hi

See's still holding on, just moving around alot, and being very vocal. No obvious contractions as yet but i'm sure they will come shortly. Does antbody know that when he milk is throught does this mean that she is going to go in labour. I have looked on the internet but they all say something different. I look forward to any answers, the only time i was this excited was when i was having my own.

xx


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

it can come through at any time. some dont even produce till after the 1st kitten is born all i would say is if it looks like she wants you to go with her... go. some cats like their mummy to be beside them and make a big fuss if you arent


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

ruthmcnally said:


> See's still holding on, just moving around alot, and being very vocal. No obvious contractions as yet but i'm sure they will come shortly. Does antbody know that when he milk is throught does this mean that she is going to go in labour. I have looked on the internet but they all say something different. I look forward to any answers, the only time i was this excited was when i was having my own.


 Tis exciting isn't it! Cuba has milk, but only if I gently squeeze a teat. I do expect your girl to produce before the weekend... and as i said before the early stages of labour can go on for up to 48hrs.

Have you watched these videos on YouTube?
YouTube - Kittening - Part 1 of 5
Part 3 deals with the stages of labour & delivery.

Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

She is on the move again i have had to shut all doors upstairs except mine as it is the quietest room in the house. She hasn't eatern, but i know she will when she gets hungrey. I'm like a man in the oldern days waiting for the child to be born pacing the floors. Its torture, all of you that breed deserve a medal i don't think that i can go throught this again.

Lets hope it sooner rather than later i don't know how much longer i can wait. It also means that i will not have a great nights sleep just in case anything starts to happen...........


----------



## andywest (Jul 21, 2008)

have you set up a birthing box for her?

i had put some old towels in a cardboard box, and made like a roof out of the flaps. when my poppy was restless i led her to the box and sat and stroked her while she was in there.

then she stayed in the box pretty much till she gave birth and if you keep an eye on her you will know when the contractions start.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

hi

I have 4 different ones and she won't go near them i have put her in them and stroked her but she just gets back out again she is showing more interest for under my bed which isn't to bad i can get her out if need be but if that is where she is happy, we'll get there. I am hoping that she will want me to be there with her i have brought some warming pads and hopefully we can get it sorted when she has them.


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

COME ON POPPY!!

The suspense is killing us all


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Well she has eatern and watered her tum has gone rock hard like nots/outlines of the kitties. My cats years ago had theirs early evening all before mid-night, so i hope that she is just waiting for the light to dim abit. She is still wanting me to stroke her tum which is sweet. I'll keep ypu all updated fingers crossed that it is tonite.

xx


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

I am new to this forum and have come across this thread. How exciting - good luck to you and Poppy! Sounds like it's going to happen very soon!


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oooh i hope its tonight for you make sure you have the camera nearby. ive not got warming pads do i need them? i thought with it being warm i wouldnt need them.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

I am what they call a born worrier i have these things as a just in case, if the labour is a long one and she as 1 out its just nice to put them on this just in case see walks around and is aggitated at least you know they are warm. Its got to be warm were they come from, i propbably won't need them.

Well shes being in the birthing box, under the bed and is now lying on my bed with me dozing, no sign of contractions but i am sure they will come.

xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

ruthmcnally said:


> I am what they call a born worrier i have these things as a just in case, if the labour is a long one and she as 1 out its just nice to put them on this just in case see walks around and is aggitated at least you know they are warm.


It's good to be prepared!  I have a hot-water bottle, well two actually, one rubber the other old-fashioned stone (if it's needed I'll wrap it in a blanket, these are fab for animals to snuggle against). Mum needs to be kept cool while kittening, but babies need to be dried off as soon as possible and kept warm, but not hot.

Saying that, my past girls would never let me remove the kits to another box. So I guess you'll have to see, but you will need some kind of warmth ready in an emergency.

No idea where my Cuba has gone, I think she's found somewhere secret to hide, maybe behind the sofa (which is too heavy for me to shift). Just have to make sure she doesn't decide to have her family there!


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

is she due know as well


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

i can feel the kitties moving they seem to be gettingcloser to her bits its really strange and she is not liking it she keeps meowing. no contractions


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

You are in for a long night!

Liz


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

ruthmcnally said:


> i can feel the kitties moving they seem to be gettingcloser to her bits its really strange and she is not liking it she keeps meowing. no contractions


It may be weak contractions rather than the kits. Usually the kits are very still in the early stages of labour, you can almost imagine them saying "ok chaps, in position, get ready here we go!" Stay calm yourself  And just wait and see. If Mum wants her tummy stroked, then stroke that tummy lol.

Yes Cuba is due soon, but she pinked up later than your girl so my guess is end of the week/weekend.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

lizward said:


> You are in for a long night!


My thoughts too Liz, we posted at the same time! lol

A good book and a thermos of coffee. That'll do it. And I know it sounds totally daft but sometimes, reading out loud from the novel you're stuck into while waiting, calms the girl.:wink5:


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh wow Ruth wish we lived closed id come and keep you company Im getting all excited for you. Amber has less then 2 weeks and ive barely felt her kittens, is that ok? Ive got a hot water bottle so thats ok.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I also think that if you have a girl who is planning on having you as her 'birth partner' so to speak, she will spend quite a lot of time getting _you_ ready.

I have no idea where I read it but I have a dim memory of a study on farm/colony cats where a first-time queen has a nanny to help.

I have been kept up for so many nights on the trot by an expectant girl that I can completely agree with this. They are training you to make sure you will be ready when the time comes. Whether it's just to hold a paw (yes, literally) or just as company, if you have a trusting and close relationship they will want you there. The best news is that even if you fall asleep, she will amost certainly wake you. My lovely Fuchsia, my first Siamese, depended on me as a birth partner after her first litter... they arrived 5 mins apart and some would have died if I hadn't been there to help with breaking the sacs and helping with the cords - talk about a baptism by fire!! When her second litter arrived, in the afternoon, I was busy trying to deal with a builder who had come round to look at the bathroom. When I finally got away she had a kitten half-presented and was panicking that I wasn't with her to help.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

ooh this scares me! im so worried about them getting stuck or her not doing the sacs/cords herself.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

kitties said:


> ooh this scares me! im so worried about them getting stuck or her not doing the sacs/cords herself.


Nooooo that wasn't what I meant  It is _very_ unusual for a queen to have kits so close together - really... don't panic. And they do know what to do. And often gently tell you to back off 

Panic not  If you are really worried I would be more than happy to advise, by mobile phone if necessary.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

kitties said:


> ive not got warming pads do i need them? i thought with it being warm i wouldnt need them.


I never use them except for a single kitten, unless it is really cold - and then only because I do not have central heating.

Liz


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Good morning to you all last nite nothing happened she was nesting and wondering about kept coming to say hello. So the story continues even my husband was getting interested he said that she had visited all rooms down stairs, he kept an eye in her just in case she found a little hole some where.

So anothe nite bits the dust and we have another day to get through, i will keep you informed of any changes. I will be grey by the time this is fininshed.

xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh no i was sure she would have had them by now? has she got any discharge?


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

she will let me stroke her tum and that is as far as i am aloud to go she will not let me near he bits she tries to bit me, so it must be tender down there.

x


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Well not much happening, she is sleeping one minute and following me round the next can't get near to her bits to make sure she is clean she would probably bite me again. I will try again tonite.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

just checking on you both. cant be much longer. hmy:


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Well i'm hoping not. She'll will have had them by sunday so i'm told, i hope that it is sooner than that.

xx


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Do cats get braxton hicks like women do. Poppys tum keeps going hard they seem to niggle her and her breathing gets a bit quicker but she doesn't seem to be pushing to my knowledge hasn't lost her plug but i can't get down there to have a look. Do you think that this is pre-labour anybody help.

xx


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

hi there graycie did this for about an hour before she gave birth it seems like early contractions and they dont all push at this stage


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Yep, that sounds very promising!


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

i have just had to rescue the cat from behind my chesterdraws she got behind but she couldn't get out, she is going to be the death of me. good nite to you all nothing seems to be happening so im going to get some sleep while i can. Write to you all in the morning.

xxut:


----------



## NicolaC (Apr 14, 2009)

Fizz very restless now too, keeps jumping up at the windows trying to get out!

Hope you get a good nights sleep!


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

lol night night, my cat keeps trying to get behind my daughters cabin bed, the draw broke yesterday and she keeps jumping through it but then cant get back must remember to keep that door shut dont fancy trying to find newborn kittens amongst a load of cuddly toys!! look forward to your update hopefull you will get your sleep and she will go in morning.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Good morning to you all, well guess what..........no kitties, but i think that was a blessing, last nite i was still up at 2 i had hot flushes and was feeling really sick, but feel better this morning.

Well she kept away from the chesterdrawers after she got stuck which is good she has learn't here lesson. She was under the cot this morning in my sons room she was quicky shifted and doors closed. If she wants to have them then today she will have to use her designer cardboard boxes. We don't ask much do we, but they don't like to make thing easy do they.

xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Wot, still no kittens?! Can't you feed her a vindaloo or something? 

Liz


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

i should try and get her to have some caster oil and a long walk, then if that does't work vindaloo. And as a last resort find the local tom and let him have a go. LOL

xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

any news? ......... your last post was so funny. glad your feeling better.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

OMG my cat looks like a cow that needs milking her boobs are huge, she could feed the whole street. This might be a promising sign here's hpoing.

ruth
xx


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Any news??? Sounds like she is realy close.


----------



## kazijay (May 30, 2009)

she can't go on much longer she will burst


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Just don't let her out of your sight.....!


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

she won't be ,she is pacing can't get comfortable, bless her she looks so miffed.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

Come on Poppy you can do it. Your mum needs a good nights sleep.


----------



## _soph_ (Aug 3, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know Ruth that I am thinking about you and Poppy....and hoping tonights going to be the night for you both!!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Come on Poplet, give yer mum a break! 
*wafts squeaky newborn-kitten-smell over the net towards Ruth*


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Poppy Is In Labour


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

HOORAY! And with half an ounce of luck she'll be finished in time for you to get to bed at a half reasonable hour.

Liz


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Yaaay! the wafting of the newborn kitten smell obviously worked! Go girl!


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

ruthmcnally said:


> Poppy Is In Labour


woohoo thats great news, what are the signs? how do you know? so excited for you. thinking of you both.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Kitties - you see contractions! It's unmistakeable.

Liz


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

WE HAVE 1 KITTIES SO FAR

:001_tt2:


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

It is now 11.36 and we have 2 kitties im not sure if she has anymore in there. Second 1 came out breech. i will take picture tomorrow, time to get some sleep.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

yay finally... cant wait to see the pics. well done poppy and ruth


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Ohhh.... fab!!!!! Don't worry about breech it's normal in cats and isn't an issue - about a quarter or so of all kittens born slide out bum first with no problems. True breech is legs akimbo in the wrong direction plus a bum... and then you do have a tricky situation, but that's thankfully pretty unusual.

Just bear in mind some cats like to have a few kits and then take a long rest, can sometimes be up to 24 hrs. before the rest appear, as my Possum liked to do - worn out was not the word to describe me afterwards. The cat's uterus is shaped like a letter Y... they are said to empty the forks of the Y ['horns'] alternately, one from the right, one from the left. But I often wonder when cats take such a long break, whether they empty one side first then the other comes later.

Will all go good I am sure... just think of my Mrs Cubes... all on her own by choice, did fabulously with all six which is a goodly load for a first time gal, and the first time in 9 litters that I wasn't there.

Oh and I forgot something... when just finished kittening, if you can offer some warmed catmilk (or evaporated milk 50/50 diluted with water) with a decent blob of honey stirred in it, the girls drink so deeply and then look at you with amazed gratitude as if to say, "How did you know that's just what I needed?"

Mum will eat the placentas - it's not gross, its normal, and some say it helps the hormones. Just like Cuba did, as I wasn't there to take them away. If they eat them then they have enough energy to stay cuddled up for the first 24 hrs without needing to find food. If they don't wish to eat them that's fine... but most will, as it's natural for cats to do so.

I'm sure you know all this anyway!!! But no harm in a memory jogger though and any "maiden cat-grannies" expecting their girl's first litter & following the thread might like to see.

Bed for me now! kisses to Pops

xx go go Pops.


----------



## Catzlover (Jan 2, 2009)

Excellent news.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh congratulations, cant wait for update to see if there were anymore .


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Good morning to you all, well she had 4 in total, what a good girl. We had a bit of a hairy moment the send kittie can and she was still dealing with the first it was so qucik. It came out bum first but she wasn't licking it so i had to step in and get the sack from around her mouth, it still wasn't breathing so i had to try and get it sorted and i am pleased to say that we did it i managed to get her to pay more attention to and she did the job. She wasn't to interested in the second placenta, so i removed that one. 11.36 i updated you all and got ready to bed down for the night and i thought one more check and there was number 3. I left her and had a sleep as she was quite content. I checked again on her a couple of hours later and there was no.4 She was so good. This morning i have check and we hav 2 black babies and 2 tabby i am so chuffed and happy she is doing fine. I'm going to need matches to keep my eyes open today but it was worth it, thay are all lovley. I'm going to have my 4th cup of coffe and then take some photo's, and see if i can get mum to drink something. I will report back in a bit.

ruth

xx:001_tt2:


----------



## purrlover (Mar 27, 2009)

aww well done ruth and poppy  i bet today will be spent kitten watching cant wait to see the pics 
juliex


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

aww congrats to you and Mum on the 4 babies x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

At last! Congratulations!

Liz


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok the 2 tabbies are boys and the 2 black are girls

xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Excellent! At last you can get some sleep! 
Look forward to the piccies later xx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ahh thank goodness.

Well done Poppy and yourself of course.


----------



## Pippin (Aug 11, 2009)

Ahhh congratulations Poppy and her new babies, and you of course. Sounds like you both did very well. Looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Congratulations!! Have been reading this thread with great interest. Hope mum and babies are all doing well.


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

further examination we do have 2 tabbys whcih are the boys we haved 1 black and white and 1 pure black they are both girls. Mum is doing a grand job and has allowed me to change the bedding. She hasn't left the nest so she got breakfast in bed. Pictures will follow when i get 2 mins, i have match sticks holding my eyes open today and cafeine doesn't seem to be helping. 

Thank you all for your support on the poppy sarga i greatly appreciate it, i don't think i would of coped so well without you all.

ruth

xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh well done poppy i wondered if she would have more last night when you said just two. i cant wait to see the pictures. are you going to keep any?


----------



## kazijay (May 30, 2009)

congratulations well done both of you look forward to the pictures


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Whoohoo at flippin last lol !!!! I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

sjreilly72 said:


> Whoohoo at flippin last lol !!!! I can't wait to see pics.


lol!!!!!!!


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

pictures of the new arrivals

















xx


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow just checked the thread, WELL DONE POPPY!

After all this waiting we finally get to see the cute little kittens!

They are all so beautiful.

Are you planning on keeping any?

I think I may have to steal a little tabby one of you!


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

I have decided to keep a tabby one i have always wante a tabby, but i don't seem to find many. 

going to bed i'm more tierd that poppy

ruth

xx


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Its sunday afternoon and all is well. Poppy and the kitties had a good nite the smaller kittie is very vocal and i have been making sure that she is latching ok. I am going to weigh them just to make sure that they are all feeding ok. Mum won't leave there side which is nice and she is ok with me holding them and moving them when i need to chanege the bedding. Its absolutley amazing at how well she has adjusted to then being there, i had a feeling that she was going to find it difficult but she proved me wrong. She is still getting breakfast, lunch and dinner in bed. 

I will take some individual pictures so you can all see who is who

write again later

xx

xx


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

hi i need some advice well its a question really do kitties lose weight when they are first born?


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

i would like to introduce all of the kitties







Tiana







Princesa







Bosko







Optimas (named by my son)

All doing well very vocal sometimes and all so cute

xx:001_tt2:


----------



## _soph_ (Aug 3, 2009)

Well I can't believe it - For one day I don't log on and I miss all the action!!! CONGRATULATIONS Ruth and Poppy

What absolutely gorgeous kittens and I love the names!!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------

